# $1,050



## Ron Evers (Jun 19, 2014)

Now I have to get it into the front porch for winter.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 19, 2014)

I trust you have a realllllly good wheelbarrow, right?


----------



## Braineack (Jun 19, 2014)

I gave away 3 truckloads of wood this year...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 19, 2014)

What's that about 10 cord?  Funny our guy called today to set up our delivery, when you are all practiced up piling yours I will have 10 cord here available to pile  lol


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I trust you have a realllllly good wheelbarrow, right?



That & a trailer for the lawn tractor.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 19, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> What's that about 10 cord?  Funny our guy called today to set up our delivery, when you are all practiced up piling yours I will have 10 cord here available to pile  lol



That is three cord (128CF/cord).


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 19, 2014)

I goofed, meant 5 surprised its 3! 

So.... You didn't say no...  lol


----------



## sm4him (Jun 19, 2014)

How long will that last you this fall/winter?  Because that looks like enough for at least 4 winters for me, even if they are all as cold and snowy as this past one (and goodness KNOWS I hope they aren't!).


----------



## Designer (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a nice pile of wood, Ron!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 19, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I trust you have a realllllly good wheelbarrow, right?



I've got one I could sell him for $1050.

Lol


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 19, 2014)

sm4him said:


> How long will that last you this fall/winter?  Because that looks like enough for at least 4 winters for me, even if they are all as cold and snowy as this past one (and goodness KNOWS I hope they aren't!).



We have an insert in our fireplace in the living-room that is our primary heat source, backed up by an oil furnace.  Three cord will cover most of our heating requirements from November to April with the furnace kicking in @ night when it is windy or very cold.   

For perspective, $1050 in oil alone would last 4-6 weeks without any supplementary heat source.  Last winter we only had a little over 2 cord of wood & we spent $1800 on oil.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 19, 2014)

THAT is what kids are for. :mrgreen:


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 19, 2014)

snowbear said:


> THAT is what kids are for. :mrgreen:



Well kids don't burn as well as wood - plus the smell is godawful.  Plus each kid costs at least 3 grand just for your very basic maternity costs and really they aren't worth much as a fuel source until they are least in there teens so - ya, I think the wood would be a lot cheaper.  

Lol


----------



## snerd (Jun 19, 2014)

Good lord! Someone woke up with wood!! A LOT 'o wood!!


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 20, 2014)

We do not collect as much wood around here until later because the kid staying with us will invite friends over and have a bonfire party...so we wait until later and buy our wood for winter instead of the ones around our yard...Lucky you!


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 20, 2014)

$1050!!! Dang, good thing I don't pay for my wood. Thats insane.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 20, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> $1050!!! Dang, good thing I don't pay for my wood. Thats insane.



Yeah I was thinking this too, that's what it will cost us for 10cord of block and what we paid last year for a truckload (about 13 cord) of slab (the leftovers).


----------



## Designer (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh, hi, Jack!

Here is a pile of black cherry that I split this summer.  Going to advertise it for sale later.  After this pile, I cribbed it and covered it.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 20, 2014)

Not much wood around Toronto.  Even here, 60 km north of the city the firewood dealers purchase logs from up north & process them for sale.


----------

